# We have chickens



## karaebaker (Dec 30, 2012)

We are the proud parents of 6 RIR's 8 Euskal Oploa's and one very lovey Millie Fleur Duccle named Little Jerry bc Seinfeld is my favorite show of all time!!! Haha


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

They are very cool! Have lots of fun with them. Are you new to chickens, or is this a new batch?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

great flock you got going there.


----------



## karaebaker (Dec 30, 2012)

I am new to chickens...this is my first flock. They made it safely through their first night...I didn't go to bed til 1130 and was up at 430 and I checked on them once between that time...but they are all doing well. They all have their own quarks and personifies. Some let me pick them up with no fussing and others aren't as trusting. I'm figuring out the pecking order and its quite entertaining to watch how it works. They are so much fun and I could sit back and just look at them for hours.

And thanks!!! I like my flock pretty well myself


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Great flock! I got amber links! Funny bc I haven't heard of two of ur breeds ( I have heard of RIR though have fun!!!!


----------

